# Hannah got all dolled up



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

But she has no place to go. So we had a photo fest.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! Hannah is such a beauty. In the first pic she looks like a little decorative stuffed toy. She's just beautiful and oh so sweet


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures. I love the cut. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a darling girl, and I love her outfit!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, what a treat this evening!!!! That last picture is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

She looks great! her bow matches so perfectly with her outfit !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, she looks so unamused sitting on that chest. LOL!
Great pics!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Hannah is so darn cute. She models so well, what a beauty.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures! Hannah looks beautiful :wub: I love her clip and would love to have you clip my girls just like Hannah but you already know that LOL 
That last picture is absolutely amazing!! :wub:

(the girls have that same bow B))


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Sue, your Hannah just keeps getting more adorable each time I see her!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Hannah looks so darned cute as always!! :wub: Are those little sunglasses on her bow ? her hair looks so silky and beautiful as are your pics!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love hannah ! she loos soo summery with her dress, oon that bow too too cute . love the pics!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hannah is just so beautiful, i love the last pic of her.:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Hannah looks beautiful in her pretty dress. I love the bow, it's so cute and matches perfectly. She is such a great model. I love you Hannah.:wub:


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cute Cute Cute! I love Miss Hannah's little dress!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

No doubt about it ... Hannah is gorgeous! I think she could be a Spoiled Maltese calendar girl all over again. Hannah is so photogenic and beautiful. :wub: :wub:

I love her little dress and bow, too. So sweet! What a precious little doll doggie. :wub::wub:

I agree with what someone else said about the first picture ... she doesn't look real ... she reminds me of a perfect sculpture in that shot. Only she shows real warmth, which a sculpture often can't.


----------



## Katzie (Jul 18, 2010)

Hannah looks soooooo beautiful!!!! I love her outfit and accessories. She's such a doll baby :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sue - what a doll Hannah is. She just looks beautiful in her little outfit. :wub::wub: After worrying so much about Boo it's nice to see the spotlight on your happy little girl. She looks like such a love.:heart:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's so gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.  Pictures always make the day brighter.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh those photos are precious!!! I love the one where she is looking back over her shoulder...sooooo cute!... and in that last one she sure looks like a 'professional model"! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless her sweet heart. OMG she is a living doll!!!:wub::wub:

Oh and I just love her little dress, just perfect on her :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What great pics...as usual! I always look forward to seeing your pictures :aktion033:

Hannah looks absolutely adorable :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Your Hannah is so gorgeous that she's dolled up even when 'nekked. :wub:


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is one gorgeous girl! Whatever you're doing for grooming 
would make millions if you could put it in a bottle. I know that hard work, meticulous care and attention to detail (and plenty of love) doesn't work that way though.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh she is just too cute for words!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

hannah is stinkin cute :wub: she sure is quite the poser :chili: thanks for sharing


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Aww..Hannah looks so sweet and beautiful!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just beautiful, you really have a knack for doggie portraits.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

njdrake said:


> Great pictures! Hannah looks beautiful :wub: I love her clip and would love to have you clip my girls just like Hannah but you already know that LOL
> That last picture is absolutely amazing!! :wub:
> 
> (the girls have that same bow B))


I wish I could do the clipping for your sweet girls too Jane. Then maybe you wouldn't be so nervous. Just drop them off on your way to St.Pete. You might not get them back though.:innocent:



bonsmom said:


> She is one gorgeous girl! Whatever you're doing for grooming
> would make millions if you could put it in a bottle. I know that hard work, meticulous care and attention to detail (and plenty of love) doesn't work that way though.


I could certainly use a few millions, but you're right. I wouldn't be able to put all of that in a bottle. Wish I could though.:blush:

Thanks a bunch everyone for the nice comments & compliments for Hannah & her pictures.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

There's BEAUTIFUL Hannah:wub:, I could look at her pictures all day Sue, I have always been a fan of hers, the dress is soooo cute


I noticed the color on you wall, I really like it


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Sue you always have such great photoshoots. First off..Hannah looks beautiful! Love her outfit. She is such a ray of sunshine. Second....love that grooming room! The photos on the wall and the grooming shelf...gee maybe I should do that and B&E would look forward to grooming day!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sue your photos are always amazing. Hannah looks beautiful and I love the dress.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> Sue you always have such great photoshoots. First off..Hannah looks beautiful! Love her outfit. She is such a ray of sunshine. Second....love that grooming room! The photos on the wall and the grooming shelf...gee maybe I should do that and B&E would look forward to grooming day!


Thanks. I love the grooming room, but the Fluffs still don't like the grooming.lol


Thanks again to all for the nice compliments for Hannah.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What a pretty perfect little girl!! Great photos!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sue, she looks amazing!!! Great photos..


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hannah looks beautiful, she's so pretty!!:wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, she is seriously, seriously adorable. :wub::wub::wub: Love, love, LOVE her!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is such a classic beauty :wub: :wub: gorgeous!

You really do a fabulous job on her. I like the you keep the back of her head a bit longer too. The groom Lola just got the groomer cut really short all the way up to her topknot. I think it looks funny and am going to grow that out a bit.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Your Hannah is such a beauty and I can tell she knows it:HistericalSmiley:She sure loves the camera, doesn't she?! I love her little dress. Precious:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the lovely compliments for Hannah.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Hannah is such a sweet-looking princess. Love her!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hannah looks wonderful as usual! So cute! I see Boo sneaked into one of the pictures.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWWWH 

Look at that CUTE HANNAH!!!! I Looooooooooooove these pictures. Her dress looks soo fitting on her! what a DOLL <3

No where to go? oh boy, Snowy would LOVE to take her to the park.

Sending my kisses to the cutie pie

xoxo
Kat


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Johita said:


> WOW! Hannah is such a beauty. In the first pic she looks like a little decorative stuffed toy. She's just beautiful and oh so sweet


Hannah looks so adorable, love her sweet dress!
I wanted to say the same, she really looks like a toy in the first pic, precious!!! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is so pretty


----------

